# Wine shrink caps



## brewbush (Mar 18, 2019)

What company or brand do you use for your shrink caps?
I have been working through a 1000 lot of heat shrink sleeves from morewinemaking.com and need to purchase some more.
However these are very cheap. They shrink well with boiling water and OK with a heat gun (a few wrinkles). To remove them they spiral off in 3-5 different pieces and are not like commercial quality ones that can spiral off in one piece and are thicker. If you pull the small pull tab on them it just rips off a tiny piece and you have to cut the remaining cap off with a knife which still comes off in pieces.

Any suggestions for better quality ones?


----------



## Johnd (Mar 18, 2019)

I use the ones from LabelPeelers and install them with my Looft lighter (like a heat gun) with no wrinkling at all. Admittedly, I don't use the pull tabs, just pull the whole capsule off at drinking time


----------



## brewbush (Mar 18, 2019)

The ID Carlson ones? I noticed those and may have to try them.


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 27, 2019)

I started a new thread on how best to shrink the capsules?


----------



## crackermonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

so do shrink caps help protect the wine or is it just for looks ?


----------



## crabjoe (Nov 11, 2019)

crackermonkey said:


> so do shrink caps help protect the wine or is it just for looks ?



They're not air tight, so its probably just for looks.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 12, 2019)

I cut mine off completely as well. If your reusing the bottles they have to come off anyway.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 12, 2019)

The only reason I put the shrink caps on is for looks. Don't know of any other real benefit, they just make my bottles look "finished".........


----------



## montanarick (Nov 12, 2019)

Other than keeping dust off corks (assuming bottles sit around long enough to accumulate dust) they're just for show. When i gift a bottle I always put of shrink cap just to give it that finished look.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 12, 2019)

The caps certainly give a more finished look but I believe they also help keep the cork cleaner if your storage area is a bit dusty.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 12, 2019)

This really shouldn’t matter and it’s just a pet peeve of mine I guess—- but I hate the ‘brew shop capsules’. 

I see it like this:
[handed bottle at dinner party] “great let’s open the Cab. Oh wait— what’s with the cheapo capsule? Is this homemade? Hmm Interesting” And then channel their inner ‘wine-judge’. 

^^ Realistic? No. Does it actually bother me? No. 
If nicer caps were available would I buy them? Definitely.


----------



## Sage (Nov 12, 2019)

I like them. I use different colors for different wines. I also do not normally label and use a sharpie to mark the year and contents on the capsule. 

I only put a label on special gifts or if going to a party and bring wine.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 12, 2019)

Sage said:


> I like them. I use different colors for different wines. I also do not normally label and use a sharpie to mark the year and contents on the capsule.
> 
> I only put a label on special gifts or if going to a party and bring wine.



I like using them too. I prefer the matte finish. I think they come closest to resembling the real thing. 

I’d just prefer more than one type available. It’s the only thing we don’t have to make our bottles look no different than a commercial winery’s bottles.


----------



## Mismost (Nov 12, 2019)

I quickly gave up using capsules on my wine bottles.
They are just like sexy lingerie. They look great and really dress things up, but really just get in the way and can caught in your teeth if you're not careful.


----------



## bstnh1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I don't use them any more - on any bottles, including those I give away. They're a pain to put on, often don't look very good, and have to be completely removed if you reuse your bottles. The only thing they add to a bottle of wine is a little more cost!


----------



## pillswoj (Nov 13, 2019)

RJS has higher quality ones they make for their RQ wines (have an RJS Logo on the top), My shop usually has a bunch extra from people wanting different colour I tend to grab those if available.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 13, 2019)

Cheap Capsules are a pain.  I don't know of any sure fire way to tell *but for me* the ones I've bought that *DON'T *have the decorations near that bottom edge - THOSE are not as good - strange shrink behavior.


GOOD 
Meh - Not so good


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 13, 2019)

Scooter68 said:


> Cheap Capsules are a pain.  I don't know of any sure fire way to tell *but for me* the ones I've bought that *DON'T *have the decorations near that bottom edge - THOSE are not as good - strange shrink behavior.
> 
> View attachment 57528
> GOOD View attachment 57529
> Meh - Not so good



Hmm I’ve only been using the “bad” kind since I prefer their look more. But haven’t had any application problems. 
I use a standard heat gun. And converted a broken metal strainer handle encased in rubber- bending it into a capsule tool. 

I just found some other types available (multiple sites)— I’ll be giving one a shot and let ya know how they compare.


----------

